
Cyber Spying Is Out, Cyber Lying Is In - r721
http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/11/20/u-s-fears-hackers-will-manipulate-data-not-just-steal-it/
======
rocky1138
I've found that in the same way a boyfriend or girlfriend who is overly
jealous or constantly fears that their partner is cheating is likely to be the
one who actually gets caught cheating, a government which starts to publicly
fear a certain type of cyber attack has done it to someone else and are now
worried about it coming home to roost.

~~~
zby
It is mentioned in the article that GCHQ has a tool for changing the results
of online polls.

~~~
bigiain
aka "elections"…

~~~
Ntrails
"You know, comrades," says Stalin, "that I think in regard to this: I consider
it completely unimportant who in the party will vote, or how; but what is
extraordinarily important is this — who will count the votes, and how."

------
SCAQTony
An anime series called "Ghost in The Shell: Stand Alone Complex" had something
very similar back in 2004 or so. Batou: "I'm sorry but i had to hack your eyes
pal.

41-second scene:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAELp7OjvEg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAELp7OjvEg)

------
glitchasdf
Oceania was at war with Eurasia; therefore Oceania had always been at war with
Eurasia.

------
yourepowerless
Huh, if only there were some way to digitally sign and secure communications,
perhaps some sort of... Encryption scheme could be used to ensure accuracy of
information...

~~~
CyberDildonics
I've gotten the impression that the NSA has their thump on the standard web of
trust surrounding certificates.

Now if we combined IP addresses and public keys so they were one and the same
we might be onto something.

~~~
deftnerd
That's essentially how Tor Hidden Services work. The private key is used to
generate the public key (and the hash of that key). The hash is the onion
address used to access the hidden service. Quite a clever combination.

